# Homebrew High Concentration Gear



## TREMBO (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I was reading in other forum that some guys just make their stuff in  a unusual higher concentration, and it doesn't crashes or is painfull.

I would like to know what are the usual concentrations that you use, and if it got OK after brewing.

I read about 

---------------------------------------------

200mg/ml EQ
300mg/ml DECA
300mg/ml TEST E
125mg/ml PRIMO

All 2% BA 20% BB and it wasn't painfull

---------------------------------------------

EQ 500mg/ml 
deca 400mg/ml
tren e 500mg/ml

2% BA 20% BB and went ok

---------------------------------------------

Tren ace 250mg/ml
Test prop 200mg/ml

2% BA 30% BB* NOT WERE USABLE!!!!!*

---------------------------------------------

400mg Test E
600mg EQ
400mg Deca
400mg Tren E

1,5% BA 20% BB ok also

--------------------------------------------

I hope you like it and give the thread some feedback about your recipes!!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is one for you

400mg/ml Test E

12ml Grape See
12ml EO
1ml BA
10ml BB
20g Test E Powder

Works nicely


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 22, 2011)

EO = Ethyl Oleate?


I've seen formulas of high testo concentrations with and without EO... Some people utilizes just BA and BB for making a 400mg, others uses EO... Is there an explanation? DIfference in pain?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 22, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> EO = Ethyl Oleate?
> 
> 
> I've seen formulas of high testo concentrations with and without EO... Some people utilizes just BA and BB for making a 400mg, others uses EO... Is there an explanation? DIfference in pain?




Generally, you could use no EO ( Ethyl Oleate ) but your BA needs to be a bit higher around .025 and up to hold that concentration. with the use of EO it allows me to keep BA at a minimal, keeping pain at zero to none, and will allow me to suspend higher concentrations.

a 50% EO 50% Oil is a good mix in my experiments


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 22, 2011)

A sponsor on another forum I am part of offers a 600 mg/ml blend 300mg test deca, 200mg enanthate, 100mg iso. He says it's painless and I believe him he's been around a long time and has a very good reputation. No idea whats in it though.

Sent From My Samsung Captivate


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 22, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> A sponsor on another forum I am part of offers a 600 mg/ml blend 300mg test deca, 200mg enanthate, 100mg iso. He says it's painless and I believe him he's been around a long time and has a very good reputation. No idea whats in it though.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Captivate



If its painless it most likely has EO in it, coolest blend I have ever made was

100mg/test Prop 100mg/Mast P / 100mg Tren A per ml


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 22, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Generally, you could use no EO ( Ethyl Oleate ) but your BA needs to be a bit higher around .025 and up to hold that concentration. with the use of EO it allows me to keep BA at a minimal, keeping pain at zero to none, and will allow me to suspend higher concentrations.
> 
> a 50% EO 50% Oil is a good mix in my experiments



But the solvent used to solubilize isn't the BB? BA is just for bacteriostatic...

I think that I'll do Nandro and Cypi at 400mg/ml 2% BA 20% BB as I repported above.


----------



## maxwkw (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm going to be making TNE with 5% ba and 40%bb, would I be wise to drop the BB amount and use half EO and half oil?

(concentration is 100mg/ml)


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 24, 2011)

maxwkw said:


> I'm going to be making TNE with 5% ba and 40%bb, would I be wise to drop the BB amount and use half EO and half oil?
> 
> (concentration is 100mg/ml)




I would drop the BB to 30% and Ba 2% you BA is painfully high


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 24, 2011)

I made 600mg/ml of EQ and it was painless..its thick but no pain


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 24, 2011)

maxwkw said:


> I'm going to be making TNE with 5% ba and 40%bb, would I be wise to drop the BB amount and use half EO and half oil?
> 
> (concentration is 100mg/ml)



It wont hold bro, and will be very painful. Ill sell ya good recipe for 2500$ j/k


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 25, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> I made 600mg/ml of EQ and it was painless..its thick but no pain



%BA and BB?


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 25, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> It wont hold bro, and will be very painful. Ill sell ya good recipe for 2500$ j/k



You could tell us one of your recipes  lol


----------



## Hell (Jul 25, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> If its painless it most likely has EO in it, coolest blend I have ever made was
> 
> 100mg Test Prop / 100mg Mast P / 100mg Tren A per ml



This is exactly what I want!!


----------



## maxwkw (Jul 25, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> It wont hold bro, and will be very painful. Ill sell ya good recipe for 2500$ j/k



Think it'll hold if I drop the concentration to 50mg/ml?

Or you could just give me your recipe...that'd be awfully nice of you.


----------



## marissagianna (Jul 26, 2011)

Great stuff guys!! I would like to give usual concentrations that i use, i read about 40mg/ml EQ 50mg/ml...


----------



## go_fast1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have found what works best for me is 5% BA and 20% BB with GSO .If I make I make high dose per ml gear I make it with 100% EO .Making Test Suspension in Oil .I could not get it any higher than 50 to 75 mg per ml without using guaiacol .I can not remember the amount of of guaiacol I used it would be around 1% to 2% depending on how I wanted to dose it but the guaiacol hurts when making High dose gear .Such as 200 mg per ml Tren A or Test Prop or 150 mg TNE .I have hear of guys saying they did without all that in strictly 2% BA and 20%BB with 50% GSO and 50% EO .It would crash every time on me if not in the vial but in my muscle .I listened to this BS when I first made 200 mg Tren A ,Test Prop and Primo E .I was crippled for a week or more and went out and practically begged a local Oxycontin dealer to sale me  a few oxys .I could not make no gains like that .It took me a long time to learn what  works best for me and how much pain I could handle .I eventually started making my gear at standard dose levels .No going out and paying visits to my local pain killer dealer .More money for my gear and supplements not counting all my other daily necessities .


----------



## maxwkw (Jul 27, 2011)

go_fast1 said:


> I have found what works best for me is 5% BA and 20% BB with GSO .If I make I make high dose per ml gear I make it with 100% EO .Making Test Suspension in Oil .I could not get it any higher than 50 to 75 mg per ml without using guaiacol .I can not remember the amount of of guaiacol I used it would be around 1% to 2% depending on how I wanted to dose it but the guaiacol hurts when making High dose gear .Such as 200 mg per ml Tren A or Test Prop or 150 mg TNE .I have hear of guys saying they did without all that in strictly 2% BA and 20%BB with 50% GSO and 50% EO .It would crash every time on me if not in the vial but in my muscle .I listened to this BS when I first made 200 mg Tren A ,Test Prop and Primo E .I was crippled for a week or more and went out and practically begged a local Oxycontin dealer to sale me  a few oxys .I could not make no gains like that .It took me a long time to learn what  works best for me and how much pain I could handle .I eventually started making my gear at standard dose levels .No going out and paying visits to my local pain killer dealer .More money for my gear and supplements not counting all my other daily necessities .





Ok, so I'm now considering going with 5% BA 20%BB and 50%GSO 50%EO
concentration of 50mg/ml 

think that'll be less painful?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 27, 2011)

Why are you insisting on using 5% ba? Someone already mentioned the pain from using that amount.

Just drop it to 2%

Sent From My Samsung Captivate


----------



## maxwkw (Jul 27, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> Why are you insisting on using 5% ba? Someone already mentioned the pain from using that amount.
> 
> Just drop it to 2%
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Captivate



Sorry, meant 2%


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys 

using 2% ba 20%BB will hold just about anything, with the exception of extremely high mg/ml brews, or certain blends.

And 2%ba 20%BB with 50% EO 50% GSO will hold practically anything.

EO will allow you to hold very high concentrations without crash. 

in the end, All of you will screw up a brew from time to time, But after a few, and some on hand experience you will know for sure what works, and what doesn't work. Then the sky is the limit.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 27, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Guys
> 
> using 2% ba 20%BB will hold just about anything, with the exception of extremely high mg/ml brews, or certain blends.
> 
> ...



I think this post resumes all the thread.


----------



## booze (Jul 27, 2011)

I've only done one brew of test e at 5% ba n 20% bb, I was told it was near on painless?

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## go_fast1 (Jul 27, 2011)

booze said:


> I've only done one brew of test e at 5% ba n 20% bb, I was told it was near on painless?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk



   I have only did one brew of Test E too .Mine was relatively painless also .The rest of most of my brews were mostly Test Prop and Tren A .The Tren A and Test Prop powders worked out pretty good at 5% BA and 20% BB  .I had a little more trouble with Component  T-H and Synovex-H .I had thought about dropping the Component T-H down to 75 mg per ml but I have not made either one in  along time with EO .That would probably be the best thing to do .I like to run my Prop higher than my Tren A anyway .
  In my opinion I think it would be best to start out at 2% BA and 20% BB in straight GSO for the first time at standard dosage levels for most gear..Test E is slightly more forgiving than say Test Prop or Tren A.Most of the Tren A kits gave 75 mg per ml with what ever they provided with the complete kits .
     I would work from there to see what works best .Would not hurt to buy some EO aand GSO .Do not go over 20% BB at any dose .I would not go over 5% BA either .If you need to make it any higher use Guaiacol .Guaiacol stings at higher percentages but the next day you will not have to worry about pain in your muscle .Plus it smells up your cooking area .At 1% Guaiacol it is relatively painless .100 % EO will eat the rubber in your syringe .I use a new syringe every sot any way even if I am pinning bilateral .I am pretty sure I had to use 100% EO ,5% BA and 20% BB and around 2% Guaiacol for my TNE to hold .I never tried it in water .I would like to if I ever buy Test Base again .I do not think I tried any thing higher than 2.5 % Guaiacol .It would sting too much but held my gear and no pain the next day.
  In the end just try what works best for you .Back when I first started we did not have the now standard 2% BA and 20% BB around .Some people were recommending as much as 9% BA and 15% BB back then for Tren A .This is just from my personal experience


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 27, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> %BA and BB?




sorry no bb and ba 2%


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 27, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> sorry no bb and ba 2%



What formula then?


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 28, 2011)

EQ 600mg/ml (50 ml)


2% BA
10% BB
50% EO
50% Oil (whatever carrier oil)

30g EQ
1ml BA
5ml BB
7.714ml EQ
7.714ml Carrier oil


Personally I'd just go all EO though, get rid of the carrier oil completely.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 28, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Here is one for you
> 
> 400mg/ml Test E
> 
> ...




you should be using 10.1ml Grapeseed and 10.1ml EO.

You're underdosed slightly with your current formulation ~371mg/ml.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 28, 2011)

If you want to make high concentration homebrews your secrets are guaiacol, Ethyl Oleate and maybe BB. 

Too much BB is not good for you - eventhough the HG stuff has 20% bb, thats for HRT type doses, not the doses  we run.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 28, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> you should be using 10.1ml Grapeseed and 10.1ml EO.
> 
> You're underdosed slightly with your current formulation ~371mg/ml.



How so? What ester weight are you using?

The brew I posted makes 50ml T400


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 28, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> How so? What ester weight are you using?
> 
> The brew I posted makes 50ml T400



If you're using the powder calculator your value for the "powder weight" is going to be much closer to .95 then the .75 that is in there.

.75 doesn't represent any AAS that I'm aware of for injectable preparations.


----------



## stiphy (Jul 30, 2011)

Could you please define powder weight for me?  Not sure what that means.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 30, 2011)

The best explanation I can give is it's the amount of liquid the powder represents once it's melted. For example, one gram of powder, would equal .85 ml's.

Hopefully that makes sense.

Sent From My Samsung Captivate


----------



## stiphy (Jul 30, 2011)

got it.  thanks


----------



## stiphy (Jul 30, 2011)

So Im assuming every powder will be a little different.  Any idea what Test E is?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 31, 2011)

Unless you're brewing a really large amount, you should be fine going with .85 or .9 I have heard both used a lot, but many favor the .9

Sent From My Samsung Captivate


----------



## booze (Jul 31, 2011)

I used 0.9

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## smash1904 (Oct 22, 2013)

What kind of vacume filter do you advise using with bb eo? Im confused about pvdf and nylon... Which melts?


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 26, 2013)

PVDF is always recommended with EO


----------



## roberttaylor (Dec 8, 2013)

hey guys can anyone help with sources for powder


----------



## stankyleg (Dec 16, 2013)

roberttaylor said:


> hey guys can anyone help with sources for powder



No


----------



## biopioneer (Nov 25, 2015)

*How to make Hexadex 450 & Pentadex 300 & Ultradex 150 ?*

Hello everyone!

  I have tried to make the following stuff, but unfortunately wasn't successful. Any advise (especially ratio of ba/bb/gso/... would be really appreciated.

  Hexadex 450 
  ------------
  20mg test acetate, 
  30mg test prop, 
  50mg test phenylprop, 
  90mg test E, 
  95mg test C, 
  165mg test undecanoate

  Pentadex 300
  -----------------
  Testosterone propionate: 50 mg
  Testosterone phenylpropionate: 50 mg
  Testosterone enanthate: 60mg
  Testosterone cypionate: 60 mg
  Testosterone decanoate: 80 mg

  Ultradex  150
  -----------------
  50mg Trenbolone  Acetate,
  50mg Drostenolone propionate ,
  50mg Test propionate


----------



## biopioneer (Nov 29, 2015)

Brothers!

Do i need Guaiacol for 300 and 450mg/ml ? if yes, what is percentage between EO and Guaiacol ?


----------

